# Found Pigeon with dog bites need advice please



## cmunoz588 (Jan 9, 2010)

I found a pigeon on the side of my home with dog bites on her to big a bite for a cat, she has a hole on one of its wings. There are blood marks on her but no bleeding. She is not breathing hard or seem to be in much pain. She just cant fly. I just need advice on how and what I should use to clean the wound and bandaging instructions. also she has a nest on top of my roof to high to get too i hear her babies up there and toss bread up, Im new to this and feel God but this pigeon in my path to take care of any other advice would be appreciated. 

Thank You and God Bless


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for helping this pigeon. She must get started on antibiotics as soon as possible because of bacteria from the dog or cat bites--it can be fatal even if the wounds themselves are not. Where, approximately are you located? We'll try to find a rehabber or vet who can help. 

Please put the injured bird in box lined with an old T-shirt or towel and keep her warm and quiet for now. You can clean the wounds with peroxide diluted 10-1 in warm water. 

As to the babies, both parents take care of the young and hopefully the other parent will take care of them, though this is not certain when a mate is lost. Can you see if there is another pigeon on the nest right now? If not, the babies will need help too. 

-Cathy


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You might try washing the wounds with tepid water mixed with a little bit of salt.

As Cathy said...the pigeon must start antibiotics within the next 48 hours or it will very likely die.

Also..important : you need to see if the other parent is with the babies. If they are less than, say, 2 weeks old, they will die of exposure very quickly if no parent is in the nest with them. If they are over 2 weeks old and it isn't too cold out, they will likely be OK until morning - but again, try to observe whether the other parent is returning (several times/day).

Indeed...post your location.

Thanks for saving her/him !


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I wonder what happen with this bird? any news?

Ivette


----------

